
Germany Closes Book on World War I With Final Reparations Payment - georgecmu
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,720156,00.html
======
johkra
Wow, that's interesting. I didn't know they resumed payment after WW2 - I
always assumed that it was over when Hitler refused to continue paying.

My history teacher (in Germany) didn't mention anything about continued
payments, either.

I don't know how to feel about this, but given that our own government created
a huge debt after the 1974 oil crisis and again after the unification, I
couldn't blame our debt on the reparation payments.

~~~
brazzy
It's even more interesting: payments were officially suspended in 1953 until
Germany would be reunited - which nobody expected to happen in the foreseeable
future. The bonds were near worthless curiosities until things happened quite
suddenly in 1989...

------
chris_l
And just 4 years short of the centennial of the beginning of the war!

------
pan69
Personally I find this sort of stuff interesting but why is it on Hackers
News?

~~~
RBerenguel
I think in the submission policies there is a point "if it would interest a
geek, it is ok to post it" (not literal :) I think it is interesting, too!

